# wondering where this is coming from



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been seriously wondering about this for a few days now, so I figured I'd check w/ the experts here to see if anybody knows what the deal is.

This past weekend, Alvar and I went wandering around downtown and we ran into another malt, a little female, she was probably around 3lb, and her owners looked at Alvar and said "oh, ours is a 'toy'." They were really quite smug about it, they then proceeded to size Alvar up and said "we like them shaved much better," which had me fuming the rest of the day because I spend sooo much time caring for his hair









Anyway, my question is really about their first comment as that's the second time I've run into a malt owner who thought that there was such a thing as a "toy maltese."







I'm pretty sure that the breed standard is 4-7lbs and that some maltese are just smaller or larger than that. The maltese is part of the toy group...but where is the idea of there being different size classifications coming from? Alvar's not exactly huge...he's about 5.5lbs now...they were looking at him like he was some kind of freak







and I just hated it.

He doesn't look "weird" does he?










My mother laughed at me when I told her about all of this, she thinks I'm overly sensitive when it comes to Alvar...I thought you'd all understand though.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those people just showed their ignorance of the Maltese standard. As you say, all Maltese are "toys". And there is no such thing as teacups, either! She must be confused with Poodles who have different size classifications.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_akc_breed_standard.htm

A three pound Maltese is "substandard" in my opinion since the standard calls for them to be between 4-7 pounds as you know. Bragging about a fault is as silly as bragging about your Malt having a curly coat or pink eye rims to me!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ My neighbors think 15-pound Daisy is "tiny" and a "puppy"









You would be surprised at how many of them think Joplin (5-lbs) and Daisy are the same dog









So I have the opposite problem. I have to tell them Daisy is HUGE, not to standard, and a possible mix.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay I'm definitely not an expert on Malts, but I am an expert reader of all information I can get my hands on so ...









Don't worry -- the people saying "ours is a toy" are showing that they don't know the Maltese standard! Since you have that knowledge, just feel confident about your beautiful, happy, and well-within-standard-size boy!









It's hard sometimes because as strongly as I believe what I *know* about Malts ... I meet and know people who feel just as strongly about what they believe, even if it does not match up with the Maltese standard. Sometimes I will try to gently educate, but sometimes it's easier just to live and let live!! 

Alvar's a cute patootie!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

A maltese is a toy breed in itself. Yes the standard for "show " is 4 to 7 pounds. It is not uncommon to get a tiny maltese from a breeding ,when you are carefully breeding for the show standard. You have to take into consideration the "gene pool" from both of the dogs. If both dogs are carring a dominant small gene then chances are there will be a tiny one in the litter. Even though you aren't breeding for this it does happen. I would not call them substandard as the health and quality are still there when done from a quality breeding. I would call them substandard if tiny was all they were being bred for ,thus breeding 2 tinies together with the dominant gene, the whole litter would be tiny . I personally own a 3 1/2 pound champion girl. She is now 4 pounds. 
I don't want to step on any toes here so I will say this. People who advertise tea cups apparently don't really know the breed standard and they also kinow they will get a great deal of money for the very small ones.you will never hear a show breeder say they have tea cups.
This is strictly my opinion and it isn't intended to step on any toes.
*I think you have a perfectly lovely dog who is the correct size for a maltese.*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> I've been seriously wondering about this for a few days now, so I figured I'd check w/ the experts here to see if anybody knows what the deal is.
> 
> This past weekend, Alvar and I went wandering around downtown and we ran into another malt, a little female, she was probably around 3lb, and her owners looked at Alvar and said "oh, ours is a 'toy'." They were really quite smug about it, they then proceeded to size Alvar up and said "we like them shaved much better," which had me fuming the rest of the day because I spend sooo much time caring for his hair
> 
> ...


I think Alvar is irresistibly cute. The lady must not have bothered to read the standard, many don't they quote what their breeders have told them..


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I've been seriously wondering about this for a few days now, so I figured I'd check w/ the experts here to see if anybody knows what the deal is.
> 
> This past weekend, Alvar and I went wandering around downtown and we ran into another malt, a little female, she was probably around 3lb, and her owners looked at Alvar and said "oh, ours is a 'toy'." They were really quite smug about it, they then proceeded to size Alvar up and said "we like them shaved much better," which had me fuming the rest of the day because I spend sooo much time caring for his hair
> 
> ...



No he does not look weird.

HE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Gorgeous!!Handsome!!Perfect!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Gad - what a cow..

anyway, sorry for the rude lady.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

he is the cutest














and you better not shave him. although they look good either way. I hate it when people are so proud to say they have a toy dog. everytime my next door neighbor at work brings her malt here she make sure that I know that her dog is a toy dog. the dog is very cute but why does she keep saying that to me. I like them all from 2 lbs to 50 lbs


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Gosh, I think 5.5 lbs is a great size..!








I will be would be glad if Holly stays at that.
He is so standard what else could you say except look pitifully at these ignorant , rude owners.
Would people say that to a mother about her child? Oh mine is a teacup child? 
I think Alvar is sooo handsome and wish I knew what to do to get such a lovely coat on my malt.








Just keep thinking Silence is golden and walk on.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> A maltese is a toy breed in itself. Yes the standard for "show " is 4 to 7 pounds. It is not uncommon to get a tiny maltese from a breeding ,when you are carefully breeding for the show standard. You have to take into consideration the "gene pool" from both of the dogs. If both dogs are carring a dominant small gene then chances are there will be a tiny one in the litter. Even though you aren't breeding for this it does happen. I would not call them substandard as the health and quality are still there when done from a quality breeding. I would call them substandard if tiny was all they were being bred for ,thus breeding 2 tinies together with the dominant gene, the whole litter would be tiny . I personally own a 3 1/2 pound champion girl. She is now 4 pounds.
> I don't want to step on any toes here so I will say this. People who advertise tea cups apparently don't really know the breed standard and they also kinow they will get a great deal of money for the very small ones.you will never hear a show breeder say they have tea cups.
> This is strictly my opinion and it isn't intended to step on any toes.
> *I think you have a perfectly lovely dog who is the correct size for a maltese.*[/B]


Is the idea of there being different size classifications possibly coming from the marketing of "tea cup" doggies? That's the only thing that I can think of that could lead someone to make such an assumption...

Thanks to everyone for letting me know he's as normal as I though he was, I probably am a bit too sensitive when it comes to him











> I like them all from 2 lbs to 50 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! I think they're all absolutely wonderful!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I've been seriously wondering about this for a few days now, so I figured I'd check w/ the experts here to see if anybody knows what the deal is.
> 
> This past weekend, Alvar and I went wandering around downtown and we ran into another malt, a little female, she was probably around 3lb, and her owners looked at Alvar and said "oh, ours is a 'toy'." They were really quite smug about it, they then proceeded to size Alvar up and said "we like them shaved much better," which had me fuming the rest of the day because I spend sooo much time caring for his hair
> 
> ...



Well, I guess it just depends on how mad you really are when you get a stupid comment like this. A nice reply would be, "Oh, I thougth it was a Maltese." Now, if you've had a bad day, and this is the final straw, you could say something like "Oh, I thought it was a mouse".

I do have a couple little ones, and if it makes you feel any better, I've gotten such comments from people as "Is that the runt?"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes people want tinies just to say they have a tiny. They like dragging them everywhere to show how tiny they are. They are not interested in the breed as much as they are the "attention" the tiny may get. I wouldn't let her remarks bother you in any way.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just drives me nuts when people say stuff like that. A friend of the family wanted a Maltese and she was going to spend a ton of $ for a toy size. I had to explain the whole thing to her and she ended up not doing that and actually ended up rescuing one







Her son named him speedy







Alvar is a doll. Kosmo must be even more of a freak-he weighs 5.8 lbs!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think everyone has explained that well to you, it's their ignorance showing through.







I think Alvar is perfect, an ideal size and just so very handsome








When we found Koko the breeder told us he shouldn't be more than 4 to 4½ lbs at maturity, well it goes to show they don't always do what we think because he is now 5.1lb and looks perfect to us, actually I rather like him this way


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

As Janet said, they are just showing their ignorance. Your dog is not only Maltese standard, he is a very lovely dog!














He would be in a shorter cut also if it suits you. Malts are sensitive to the heat in summer.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

All the answers to your questions are great ! You do have a lovely correct size maltese and I like them kept in coat when possible alathough there are some really cute clips.. People that don't know the difference apparently doesn't have a breeder that knows the difference either. JMHO


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh, I think that Alvar is adorable and just the right size for his mommie's lap. I was told by a vet that when you get a maltese that is is the 3-4 lb range, you may have more health problems that those who weigh the standard per AKC.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had the exact same converation with someone about a year ago. She looked at my baby and said "what are you feeding her, she's huge". Just like Alvar, Bella is within the standard so I was appalled by what she said. She claimed she had a "toy" since hers was 4 lbs. I was upset for several hours but I got over. My baby was cuter than hers anyway.









Your little boy is perfect and very handsome. Just give him a hug and tell him he's the most perfect little boy in the whole world.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, 
You have a handsome, perfectly sized Malt, with a gorgeous coat and he keeps a hair-clip (barrette? still learning the language) in which is more than mine ever would.








Interestingly, the Vet charts over here state the ideal weight for a male adult Malt is 7.5 lbs - and that happens to be half a pound above the (UK) Kennel Club standard








From the Mum of a 8.5 pounder.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't you just hate when people say stufff like that? They think they know what they're talking about so they don't want to hear what you have to say, really. I had someone ask me a few months ago if my dogs were "tea cups". (Archie is 7 lbs and Abbey is 5.3 lbs)







It was that instance that I learned to NOT try to explain the standard to anyone. I thought I said it nicely - but after my little speech, they just turned around and didn't talk to me anymore. ?????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If Abbey and Archie are "teacups", Lady must be a beer mug!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> If Abbey and Archie are "teacups", Lady must be a beer mug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beer mug!!
















too funny!!

My breeder says that Atticus is probably going to weigh 8lbs - and he is out of 2 champion Maltese - just the way it goes!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*He is a cutie at whatever size







*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Alvar is just adorable and just the right size. I get people who argue with me about Bogie. They won't believe he is a Maltese because he has some color. Granted he is no show dog, but he is a Maltese. Don't let ignorant and rude people bother you.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

Reva, 

My Bailey has some of the same coloring as your Bogie. I always get questioned about him and his ears. I have a coworker who has a 4 lb tuff of stark white hair - not a pleant little fellow - and she is quick to point out he is a REAL maltese.

I always say Bailey is what Bailey is - the light of my life. I say with a smile, "The paper work said Maltese and we are going with that!" I don't really care. I feel so lucky to ahve found him.

My sister has had a Scotty, a Cocker and a Keeshound. There are always people who has this one does not look like a real _________( fill in the blank) because of _____________ (fill in the blank, again). Goodness, people! They are family pets!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> A maltese is a toy breed in itself. Yes the standard for "show " is 4 to 7 pounds. It is not uncommon to get a tiny maltese from a breeding ,when you are carefully breeding for the show standard. You have to take into consideration the "gene pool" from both of the dogs. If both dogs are carring a dominant small gene then chances are there will be a tiny one in the litter. Even though you aren't breeding for this it does happen. I would not call them substandard as the health and quality are still there when done from a quality breeding. I would call them substandard if tiny was all they were being bred for ,thus breeding 2 tinies together with the dominant gene, the whole litter would be tiny . I personally own a 3 1/2 pound champion girl. She is now 4 pounds.




Well, I guess it just depends on how mad you really are when you get a stupid comment like this. A nice reply would be, "Oh, I thougth it was a Maltese." Now, if you've had a bad day, and this is the final straw, you could say something like "Oh, I thought it was a mouse".

I do have a couple little ones, and if it makes you feel any better, I've gotten such comments from people as "Is that the runt?"
[/QUOTE]


I don't think being small is "substandard"...I do think some people are insensitive. When they ask me if Mia is a teacup I tell them "no she is a Maltese". Next time you get that comment I would ask if they got the runt of the litter.









BTW he is adorable!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to clarify, I was an English major. I used the term "substandard" literally.

Meriam Webster's dictionary defines it as:

"deviating from or falling short of a standard or norm"

By that definition, any Maltese outside the 4-7 pound range would be "substandard", including my nine pound Lady.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Alvar is perfect! He is not big or small...This lady is just being rude and ignorant. Its very sad that people think that the smaller the dog the better they are. I agree with HappyB that a good come back would be "I thought it was a maltese." These types of people who feel that they have to brag about how small their dog is would not like that come back at all!!! I like ALL dogs no matter what their size...but of course we are all here because the best breed has taken over our heart!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

In Australia there are no such things as toy Maltese or teacup they are bred to the British Kennel Club standard and usually I have found that teacup is usually referred to undersized dogs like chihs I had someone ring once for a teacup I tried to explain that there was no such thing as a maltese teacup she wouldnt listen.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Just to clarify, I was an English major. I used the term "substandard" literally.
> 
> Meriam Webster's dictionary defines it as:
> 
> ...



Actually, the standard just calls for dogs under seven pounds. This is what is posted on the AKC website:

Size 
Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size. 

While I don't advocate the tiny ones, and would never use a word such as "teacup" to describe one, the standard does not exclude those less than four pounds. It says preferred, but that does not limit them within the definition of the standard. 

Personally, I would love mine if they were two or twenty pounds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification!

Of course, that still means Lady is "substandard"!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Of course, that still means Lady is "substandard"!
> 
> ...



No, Marj. Lady is perfect. It's a shame that so many people focus on the weight of their dog as opposed to what they give us in return.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Personally, I would love mine if they were two or twenty pounds.[/B]


I agree.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=369161
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know she's perfect!







I was just being silly!

Since all my furkids are rescues, it doesn't matter to me whether or not they conform to the standard. One of my Siamese has an amputated tail! Lady has a lot of "faults" (did you see the picture I posted of her crooked leg?), but I could care less.

Besides, what Lady lacks in conformation, she more than makes up for with her wardrobe!







Put a dress on her and nobody even notices her crooked leg, pink eye rims, and flag tail!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> If Abbey and Archie are "teacups", Lady must be a beer mug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Oh, Marj, you're a quick one!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

You're all right, if I ever encounter someone like this again I will not let it get to me







, I'll ignore it and probably use HappyB's suggested comeback ("I thought it was a maltese")







I hate that it got to me so much...I think the comment about his hair is what really made it get under my skin







oh well, it's really their loss to not research more on this great breed, then they'd know that they're ALL wonderful!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

For some people, having a smaller pup is a status thing. They just want to show off and have to put others down to make themselves feel better. It's just ego and ignorance. Your baby is beautiful, and I envy your ability to maintain that gorgeous long coat.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I still prefer Faye's 'comeback' on a previous thread.

"Tell her she has a booger hanging from her nose".


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Alvar is darling!! Such a cutie pie!!!









I love all the comebacks- I personally love the booger one!









I get a lot of comments about Molly. Paps are not that common here, so most people don't even know what she is. Most people ask if she is a long hair Chi







I explain she is a Papillion, and most then ask if she is a "teacup" I explain that the Pap standard is 3-6 lbs, so she is on the small side but still within the normal range. 

I have met very few people in person that are as knowledgeable about dogs as the people on this board! How I wish people would research their breeds as much as all of us here have!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> I still prefer Faye's 'comeback' on a previous thread.
> 
> "Tell her she has a booger hanging from her nose".
> 
> ...
























I'm gonna remember that one for future use.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've also had people 'brag' to me that they have a teacup maltese, and i definitely agree that they are just quoting what their breeder told them. I also have a lot of people asking if Lucy is a 'teacup' (she's 4 lbs) and they just don't seem to get it when I say that no, she is just within standard. I don't even bother trying to explain there is no such thing as a teacup because it's hard to say it without sounding like a know-it-all. 

I think Alvar is beautiful and his coat is beautiful. A short cut is just personal preference and it's so ridiculous that those people would even try to put you down for keeping him in coat, because it sure isn't easy to do so! I personally feel that there is nothing more gorgeous than a maltese in full coat, that hair flowing as they walk, and that includes any other breed, but I might be a bit biased. The bottom line is that all of our dogs are beautiful, regardless of hair length, size or whatever. They are maltese - how can they not be anything but beautiful?


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

hehe..in the month ive had Skwooshee this "teacup" questions is a regular occurance.

I like to play it off. They ask is that a teacup. Im like..."no...no he fits the standard 4-6 lbs. I didnt think AKC recognized teacups....do they? oh wait....they dont."

I wont let them get away with thinking teacups exist. If they get mad then oh well....do the research.

it amazes me how STUBBORN people can be on a certain subject even though they never did the research. I had one woman just so dang certain that her dog was a purebred Bichon Frise. Let me tell you this dog was a BROWN, longhair chihuahua to the "T". 

She said she wanted a Bichon cut....well thats a little hard considering your dog isnt a Bichon...

The dog was nice though!
have a nice day!

Oh yes I think Alvar is a great example of a Maltese.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Someone once asked me if Dolce was a teacup Bichon. I just had to laugh at that one!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Alvar is a cutie and his darling personality is shining through the screen.
Don't worry about the snide comments from others if you can help it. 
Those folks are just ignorant and egotistical eggheads.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He looks just perfect to me.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> where is the idea of there being different size classifications coming from?[/B]


*from the poodle standard :smrofl: toy, miniature and standard poodles :smrofl: *


just kidding!!

I know what you mean, but don't pay these people attention AT ALL. I love your boy and he is a 100% handsome maltese :wub: :wub: :wub: Just look at that dace, and I love the great job that you are doing with his hair, I don't think that I will be as goo as you although I truly want to grow Crystal's hair long (I will do it and give it a try  )

My Snowy is 8ibs and he is a pure maltese...There is no such thing as toy maltese ... thats what I learnt at least

:grouphug: 

kat

Edited: ooops!! I just realized that this post was posted long time ago  yet I wanted to give my reply


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Your baby is just gorgeous!!!!! And she is ignorant, period the end!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

These are the same tribe of people who depend on the branding of all their possessions to create personal identity. (Gucci, Pucci, Mercedes, whatever)

It's sad, ignore them, or maybe pray for them lol

mary anna


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You see this so often with the BYBs and Puppymills -- in almost all of the toy breeds. They advertise teacups as if that was a separate breed of maltese, or yorkie, or chihuahua, etc.

There is only 1 standard for each AKC recognised breed and there are only 2 that I can think of that there are actual wording distinctions -- poodles as mentioned before where a toy poodle must measure 10" or under, a minature poodle must measure between 10-15" and a standard must be over 15". In this case, it is appropriate to call the poodle a TOY POODLE, a MINATURE POODLE or a STANDARD POODLE.

The other that comes to my mind is the Daschund which comes in 2 varieties -- the standard and the mini and 3 coat types -- the smooth, the wirehaired and the long hair. So in that case it would be appropriate to say that one has a MINI SMOOTH COATED DASCHUND for example.

Otherwise saying that you have a TEACUP MALTESE or a TOY MALTESE is just stupid and shows the owners ignorance of the breed.

And even though most of our Pet People are lazy and end up cutting the Maltese's hair -- the standard actually calls for the hair to be long and flowing.

So your boy is a great example of the maltese standard -- he is the right size and has the right hair do. :aktion033:


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say (even though this post is old, I understand) that even though it seems that people aren't always listening - I'm one example of a person who DID listen/DOES listen to others in regards to this breed. I had no idea about the "standards" of maltese other than the little I read. I certainly read the part about 4-7 lbs or what have you - but still believed in the whole "teacup" thing. I know that some "breeders" say "teacup" because it's the newest thing - especially in California - and that maybe they themselves understand (the breeders) that teacups don't exist but in order to make some money off of unsuspecting public folks they will use the term to mean "smaller than average". whatever "average" is, of course. This is by no means to excuse the inaccurate label at all - just to give a possible explanation maybe... (?). Anyways - I understand now perfectly what everyone is speaking about. I would never walk up to someone and label their smaller than average puppy "teacup" - ever. And I have this forum to thank for that. 

Though people may indeed be ignorant and want a "cuter" puppy and therefore want a smaller dog and fall prey to the whole "teacup" myth - I think it may help to know that there are some of us ignorant-us people (lol) that do absorb information and learn from it - and then, as a result of seeing the light, become ambassadors for the truth. I'm sure though had the original poster been approached in a more respectful and still ignorant way her response might have been extremely different. 

I was thinking, too, when I was reading the post just how strange it is that even dogs can't escape the standard of beauty. My goodness. In my culture people talk about "good" and "bad" hair - whether or not our noses are too flat - and if our lips are too big or not. Then there is the color of skin - preference given in many families and in society to lighter complexions over dark, etc. etc. I understand if there are "standards" in regards to showing your animal - but given the majority of the members here do not show (or am I mistaken?) and that many people "out there" don't either - what the heck is with this "standard" of beauty anyways? If humans want to objectify and put down one another for aesthetic short comings or whatever - then "fine" - but why must we throw all that b.s. on our PETS for crying out loud? Again - not referring to members who show their animals and must therefore submit to the standards - but referring instead to people who purchase an animal for companionship and love of the breed. Sorry for the "rant" ... just wanted to share. 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kari -- you make such a good point. I think this forum has helped educate all of us. :aktion033: 

And no matter that my 2 girls aren't "show quality" by any means -- I think they're beautiful and love, love, LOVE them all the more. :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

When the average person searches around on the internet or in pet stores for puppies they see that "teacup" puppies carry a larger price tag. The breeders of these dogs have many explanations but ultimately it translates into status. You also see so many celebrities - Paris Hilton, Britany Spears etc with the "teacups" and lets face it they are cute. 

But - as we on the forum know being tiny can have serious health issues and is not ultimately what's best for the dog or the breed. *But being smaller or larger doesn't make your best friend and more or less valuable, or lovable. *

Izzy is pretty tiny right now she's 3 lbs or so and gets a tremendous amount of attention when I take her out. Everyone asks if she's a Teacup or a tiny and I just say she's small for the breed and that I hope she gets a little bigger because I want her to be strong and healthy. 

I try not to take offense to any questions that anyone asks me - regarding price size grooming etc because honestly I know right from wrong mostly because I made the mistakes and learned from them. I'm sure I'll make more mistakes and hopefully some kind person will be nice enough to help me learn from my mistakes again. 

Leslie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> These are the same tribe of people who depend on the branding of all their possessions to create personal identity. (Gucci, Pucci, Mercedes, whatever)
> 
> It's sad, ignore them, or maybe pray for them lol
> 
> mary anna[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:  rayer: :aktion033: GREAT assessment Mary Anna!

I can't tell you how many times someone has asked me what type of dog Mr Wookie is. Upon me telling them, "he is a Maltese", I hear something like "oh my friend has a Maltese and it doesn't look like that." Not much I can say to that. I can only smile and refer them to www.spoiledmaltese.com.

However, when someone says to me, "oh what a cute teacup" OH NO, I do not let that go.... "Mr Wookie is a dog not a teacup, a Maltese dog."

And I know Alvar is BEAUTIFULLY handsome!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

What a great thread here. I had (with my late Casper) a lady come up to me and say, "What breed is that?" when she had a very tiny (rust-face-stained) female Maltese in her arms. I answered, "A Maltese. Isn't that what you have?" And she said, "That is the LARGEST Maltese I have EVER seen in my LIFE!" I was on vacation at the time, had a pet Malt that I loved with all my heart, he weighed about 8.5 lbs and was in full coat. He was beautiful. Hers was not. I know now that her little darling was suffering from yeast infection on her little face, but at that time I really had never heard of that or seen it before. In fact, at that time I had never even seen another Maltese in real life other than the parents of my baby. But I bit my tongue and didn't tell her that she was about the LARGEST WOMAN I had EVER seen in my LIFE or to ask why her furbaby's face was rust instead of white. 

This whole experience made me self-conscious of the size of my dog. And I really resent that. This was probably 12 years ago now. But when I got Midis I was perhaps unrealistically and for the wrong reasons looking for a very tiny baby. He is not and I love him with all my heart. We've been through the worst of the puppydumbs and are on our way to a great love affair.  He is snuggly and cuddly and loves both me and his daddy (something my last furbaby couldn't quite accept fully, as the furbaby came before the hubby).

Don't be embarrassed or ashamed of your larger-than-might-be pet furbaby. They are just here for you to love and to give love back and they do that in a VERY big way! I regret ever having been ashamed of the size of my late furbaby. He wasn't big. He was big hearted and will be missed for the rest of my life.

Cyndi


----------

